# Search MBBS Slingshot



## tempest (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi to all!

Would anyone be kind enough to tell me where I can buy a MBBS slingshot?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/user/898-hrawk/


----------



## tempest (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi treefork,

Thank you for your quick reply.

Unfortunately, after having sent my message, the following mention appears:

"The member Hrawk cannot receive any new messages"

Therefore, it is impossible to send to him messages.

Thank you again for your help.


----------

